# Where do get your stuff at?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Today started my "hold on to your seat, it's going to be a late one!" season. Yep the time all the kids move back to college town. The time for learning all those great lessons in life that Mommy and Daddy never taught the... like, It's not OK to flush wipes, paper towel, tampons, (believe it or not tampon applicators either.) I'm 100% in for one MGT company, and backup drain cleaner simply because the owner's wallet is tighter than a frog's patoot. The head maint. guy told me today if the first guy doesn't call back in one hour, the call goes out to me. This other drain cleaner I worked for years ago. Not only is he a hole puncher, but is damn near impossible to get ahold of, or a call back from.

As always I carry backup cutters. A cutter usually lasts me a good 6-8 months or so before I feel it's safer to pitch them. I smoked two today. A 3.5 and a 2.5, so I'm down to my back ups. If I have to I'll put my 3/4" cutters on to get it done right. This makes me wonder about drain cables direct. I've used their stuff for years with very few issues. The two lines where my cutters broke in half I've cabled more times than I can say and never had this kind of failure. Both blades were almost new, at least 80%, I change them out at about 60%.

So just wondering if anyone prefers, or has a better go-to? TIA


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Try AJ Coleman as a comparrison. In Chicago.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Kirk and Shane at AJ Coleman are awesome. Stand up people and company!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I go to Coleman or Craigin hardware also known as amdex supply. They're competitive. I'm so lucky to have two sewer supplies within driving distance


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AJ Coleman, try to talk to Marvin, he knows all there is to know about sewer and drain cleaning equipment. If Marvin is not around then talk to Kirk. We been dealing with Marvin for nearly 50 years.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I have plenty of time to call around tomorrow, sounds like our big job might be a no go... still waiting to hear from the customer. I'll call around. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

How about changing styles of cutters. We all have are go to products.

I use root saws on my K-60 and the Dreel.

You break a root saw it's usually time to dig.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

fixitright said:


> How about changing styles of cutters. We all have are go to products. I use root saws on my K-60 and the Dreel. You break a root saw it's usually time to dig.


 Try putting 1 1/4 dreel cable in a k1500-works great. Have you tried the expanding 3 x 6 from general? It's a good money making upsell


----------

